
Microsoft workers shared sexual harassment stories on an internal email chain - danbolt
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/4/18295647/microsoft-workers-sexual-harassment-stories-internal-email-chain
======
externalreality
First we need to stop acting like HR does anything. HR is paid by the same
employer as the victim and will take the employer's side over the victim any
time. The only thing HR will do is collect information from the victim and
pass that on to legal so they can get a head start in debunking the claim in
case of litigation. There are federal laws that say you should attempt to
resolve the discrimination or harassment issue with HR before a lawsuit or
else the company can use the fact that you did not against you in a federal
court of law. Any such law should be abolished given it's akin to asking a
rape victim to resolve the issue with the rapist's family before going to the
cops.

Second, MS, Google, and Facebook are not the only companies where employees
face sexual harassment and discrimination. Smaller company's employees face
the same shit, probably at a higher rate, but are never mentioned in the the
news unless someone is outright groping women or hanging nooses in the common
area. Smaller companies are even held less liable when found guilty because
the USA, in all of its capitalist BS, is worried that it may put the company
out of business - I mean all they did was break the law, why should they face
any financial hardship. Maybe I'll go rob a gas station and tell the judge not
to lock up my dumb ass because I'll loose my job and face financial hardship.
Basically the United states has no problem bankrupting citizens when they
break the law, but companies get a free pass.

Third, no one is ever held accountable in these cases anyway. The EEOC claims
very few of these cases go to trail and even fewer are actually won. Why?
Because companies pay off women/minorities/disabled people to keep their
mouths shut after firing them (very R-Kelly style). Maybe we should make a
documentary called "Surviving Microsoft". Something should be done to limit
the power of these companies. Australia, for all its racist and sexist faults,
is leading the way on this with current legislation that says, F-THAT if you
big companies can't follow the law then execs will start getting jail time. I
would like to see the day when that law is actually enforced but at least it
is a start.

------
sabana
Massively overblown. Systematic affirmative action is rampant in Microsoft.
White and asian men are discriminated against within the company. It will only
hurt Microsoft.

